# Surf Slam....of sorts.



## Mistwolfen (Dec 31, 2015)

I went out yesterday most of the day in several spots. I kept a 20" bluefish, a 27" redfish, and a 14 1/2" pompano. I also caught a few small blues and a small spinner shark.


----------



## redfishreaper (Apr 23, 2012)

nice job! those are some nice fish.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

You put a variety in the box ! Way to go !


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Did you get the spinner to jump, seems like its harder to get them jumping when hooked off the beach.


----------



## bill007 (Mar 17, 2016)

What bait?


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Nice bag, and that's a stud blue for sure. All the ones ive caught have been tiny this year so far.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Your picture made it to the PNJ app.


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Nice trio there Mistwolfen!!! Great report.


----------



## Yo-Zuri (May 31, 2015)

Not bad at all. Two of those three are going to taste real good.


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

Yo-Zuri said:


> Not bad at all. Two of those three are going to taste real good.


Kinda what I was thinkn


----------



## Mistwolfen (Dec 31, 2015)

bill007 said:


> What bait?


I caught the pompano on fresh frozen sand fleas and both the red and the blue were caught on chunks of cut up blue fish from one of the smaller ones I caught that day.


----------



## Mistwolfen (Dec 31, 2015)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Did you get the spinner to jump, seems like its harder to get them jumping when hooked off the beach.


It would have been awesome if it had. I caught it right at dawn on a chunk of cut mullet at Langdon beach. It didn't fight nearly as much as the redfish or the blue. It bit through the line right as I got it to the beach and flopped back into the water.


----------

